# 4health puppy food?



## Mybabybo (Jun 7, 2013)

My boyfriend and I just got a new puppy and we just started him on 4health puppy food. It seems like a good food but for the money but I would like a second opinion. So far he has firm stool and no problems.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

4Health is one of the brands that is made by Diamond pet foods; apparently their grain free is not (not sure if puppy formula comes in grain free). Some people do not like the Diamond brand(s) as they have had recalls and there is a "mistrust" with Diamond.

Personally, I feed my dog the 4Health brand and it does seem to be pretty good quality for the money. I think you could do worse with Puppy Chow or the like and be paying the same amount of money. 

I would say as long as your puppy likes it, is doing well on it and your OK with the Diamond brand to continue to feed it to your puppy.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

We feed Diamond Naturals, which is about the same as 4Health (non-grain free) in terms of cost and nutrition. Yes there have been several recalls from Diamond, but most other dog food brands have been through similar things, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I feed 4Health lamb and rice to my puppy. Her stools are soft, and I'm thinking of switching to a grain free once this bag is done. If your puppy does good on it then great. I think mine needs a bit more meat. For about a week I adjusted her meals with half the amount of kibble and added leftover roast I had (so she got some meat, and maybe a carrot and 2 one inch by one inch pieces of potato.) Her stools firmed right up and were much smaller . Now that I'm out of roast her stools are slightly looser (still firm, but not as firm as they were with the roast) and a bit smellier, and there is definitely more of them.

All in all, if your puppy does well, then that's what you should feed him/her. If she/he starts doing poorly it may be time to switch. 

Honestly, I would have never noticed that my pups poops weren't 'great' if I hadn't seem what they were like on her roast/kibble diet, which may be something to think about too.

to add: I was on diamond with the dogs at my parents house, but after all of the recalls and *I* got sick from handling the dog food we switched to the same formulation from 4health (which I believe is the minutest amount better, I think here are three less ingredients.)


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I feed 4Health lamb and rice to my puppy. Her stools are soft, and I'm thinking of switching to a grain free once this bag is done. If your puppy does good on it then great. I think mine needs a bit more meat. For about a week I adjusted her meals with half the amount of kibble and added leftover roast I had (so she got some meat, and maybe a carrot and 2 one inch by one inch pieces of potato.) Her stools firmed right up and were much smaller . Now that I'm out of roast her stools are slightly looser (still firm, but not as firm as they were with the roast) and a bit smellier, and there is definitely more of them.
> 
> All in all, if your puppy does well, then that's what you should feed him/her. If she/he starts doing poorly it may be time to switch.
> 
> ...


Be careful with the "meat aspect" with grain free foods, some have less meat and use more plant based protein. A food like Orijen has more meat as I'm sure other premium foods do as well but some do not.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Dog Person said:


> Be careful with the "meat aspect" with grain free foods, some have less meat and use more plant based protein. A food like Orijen has more meat as I'm sure other premium foods do as well but some do not.


Thanks for the warning, I had no idea.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Thanks for the warning, I had no idea.


Take a look at Dr Tim's pet foods. His protein in all of his formulas is over 85 percent coming from MEAT protein.... Always uses low ash meats and his foods are a REALLY good price for the quality. There is a grain free one too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

